# Jr Emp & Imperial GB!!!



## Dalepenkala (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello everyone.
Today we are going to start the buying process for the Jr Emps & Imperials.

I have attached the order form to this posting. please fill it out and email back to me at:  dalepenkala@gmail.com

We didn't have enough interest in the Jr. Emp's RB. It was mostly FP's

There are 3 pen options total and they are listed below.

Jr.Emp's  FP *(ONLY!)* RHD/BT @ $45.00 each

Imperial RB in RHD/BT @ $45.00 each
Imperial FP in RHD/BT @ $56.00 each

In both models *extra tubes* as well as* bushings* are offered. All you will need to do with this order sheet is put in your quantities and your shipping and PayPal fee's are automatically calculated. *Once you have the total PayPal me the total amount in the worksheet. *

*Please do not send payment as Friends & Family! In the end it becomes more time consuming.*

*Please fill out ALL information including phone number and email address in case I have to contact you quickly!*

*The only exclusion is for the members that are out of the US and require INTERNATIONAL shipping!  In these cases please PM me with your order information and I will send you a PayPal invoice requesting payment with the added shipping charge.*

The last buy I had requests for more time to get into the buy so I extended the time. This buy is open until 8:00pm, Eastern time, Sept. 15th 2014
Once the buy is closed I will post all info as to the actual date ordered and info I receive as to expected delivery.
Dayacom's website states 3-4 week shipment time however as we all know it can take up to 6-8 weeks depending on their stock.

I hope it goes as well as the last buy and it ships ahead of schedule!  All my contact information is below.  If you need to contact me please don't hesitate to contact me.

Dale Penkala
WritePensInk
Auburn, MI  48611
989-two eight four- 88 seven one


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 5, 2014)

Please use this email address to send PayPal payment.

Dalepenkala@gmail.com


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 9, 2014)

Placed my order.


----------



## Janster (Sep 9, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Placed my order.



Me too!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 10, 2014)

ChrisN said:


> Placed my order.


 
Got it Chris!

TY!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 10, 2014)

Janster said:


> ChrisN said:
> 
> 
> > Placed my order.
> ...


 
Hello Jan!

Hey see your post on the GB forum but I didn't receive and order or payment yet.  Just wanted to let you know.

Thanks!
Dale


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 10, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> Janster said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisN said:
> ...


 
Got it!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 10, 2014)

CURRENT COUNTS ARE AS FOLLOWS!

JR. EMP'S/FP = 9
IMPERIAL/RB = 16
IMPERIAL/FP = 15

WE ARE LOOKING FOR 30 PCS OF EACH MODEL IN ORDER TO GET THE PRICING I QOUTED.

*FYI THESE NUMBERS DO NOT REPRESENT MY ORDER. I'M GOING TO BUY 5PCS IN EACH FORMAT OF THE IMPERIAL'S ONLY.*


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 12, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> CURRENT COUNTS ARE AS FOLLOWS!
> 
> JR. EMP'S/FP = 9
> IMPERIAL/RB = 16
> ...


 

*Count Update!*

JR. EMP'S/FP = 9
IMPERIAL/RB = 31
IMPERIAL/FP = 16

Ok we have enough kits in the Imperials in the RB format!

*PLEASE NOTE THERE ARE A COUPLE OF PEOPLE THAT STILL HAVEN'T PAID YET, SO PLEASE GET THE PAYMENT SENT OUT TO ME ASAP!*

THANKS!
DALE


----------



## jcm71 (Sep 12, 2014)

Just made my order, Dale.  Thanks.

John


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 12, 2014)

BURLMAN said:


> Just made my order, Dale.  Thanks.
> 
> John


 
Yup got it John!

Thanks!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Sep 12, 2014)

Life caught up with me a bit, but now I've got it by the horns!! I'll do the spreadsheet tonight or tomorrow morning and send payment!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 12, 2014)

Order sent and paid. Let me know you got it Dale...


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 12, 2014)

mikespenturningz said:


> Order sent and paid. Let me know you got it Dale...



Yup got it Mike!

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 12, 2014)

*Count Update!

* JR. EMP'S/FP = 11
 IMPERIAL/RB = 31
 IMPERIAL/FP = 22

*Ok we have 9 guys that said they were interested in this buy that hasn't placed a final order yet.  If your one of them please get your order in so everyone can see where the count is.  If your not that's fine but I just want to remind everyone that the ordering closes on Sept 15th at 8:00pm EST which is Monday night.  *


----------



## lwalden (Sep 13, 2014)

Dale, order sheet and PayPal payment sent for 4 Imperial RB's and 1 Imperial Fountain. Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 13, 2014)

lwalden said:


> Dale, order sheet and PayPal payment sent for 4 Imperial RB's and 1 Imperial Fountain. Thanks for doing this!!


 
Ok got it Lyle! Your welcome and thanks for participating!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 13, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> *Count Update!*
> 
> JR. EMP'S/FP = 11
> IMPERIAL/RB = 31
> ...


 

*Count Update!*

 JR. EMP'S/FP = 13
 IMPERIAL/RB = 39
 IMPERIAL/FP = 23

I'm concerned about the Jr Emp's not making the quantity needed.  If we do not make the 30pc price I will refund your money for the Jr Emps, bushings & tubes. The 10pc price would be 51.00 and since Exotic Blanks has dropped there prices since we started these group buys its not worth doing the Jr Emp's.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Sep 13, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> Daleandjen08 said:
> 
> 
> > *Count Update!*
> ...



You're correct on the pricing of the Jr. Emp at Exotics...it isn't far off from the GB price. Since I'll be placing an order with them soon enough, I will hold off on those. I will be buying a couple of Imperial kits though.

Thanks for hosting this buy!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 13, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Daleandjen08 said:
> 
> 
> > Daleandjen08 said:
> ...




Ok sounds good. 
Yes Exotics started dropping prices back when we did the full size Emp's. I know this because I checked all the pricing before I started the GB. The only kit that hasn't dropped much is the same kits in 22kt gold. That's because we are ordering the RHD/BT


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 14, 2014)

*Count Update!

* JR. EMP'S/FP = 12
 IMPERIAL/RB = 42
 IMPERIAL/FP = 27


----------



## Sandsini (Sep 14, 2014)

Money sent Dale... Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 14, 2014)

Sandsini said:


> Money sent Dale... Thanks!



Got it! Thanks Erik!

Dale


----------



## Signguy (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Dale,

I decided to participate after all.  Just sent you the spreadsheet.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 14, 2014)

Signguy said:


> Hi Dale,
> 
> I decided to participate after all.  Just sent you the spreadsheet.


 
Got it!  Thanks Erik


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 14, 2014)

*Count Update!*

 JR. EMP'S/FP = 12
 IMPERIAL/RB = 44
 IMPERIAL/FP = 28

I'm going to venture to say we will not have enough Jr Emp's to place an order for them. So for thoughs of who have paid for the Jr Emp's please start thinking of how you want me to handle your order.  I will gladly refund your money or if you would rather switch them out for Imperials in either format we can do that as well.  

I'm currently thinking that we may possibly make the next price break on the Imperial RB's.  I will contact Dayacom to see what the price will be at 50pcs.

I'll keep you posted!!!


----------



## ozne69 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sent you my order...  
enzof1@bellsouth.net


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear Dale:
Order and PP sent... Thanks again for doing this group buy!
Jeff


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 14, 2014)

*Count Update!

* JR. EMP'S/FP = 14
 IMPERIAL/RB = 49
 IMPERIAL/FP = 31


----------



## F6maniac (Sep 15, 2014)

*Order placed*

Email with spreadsheet sent and Paypal payment made.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 15, 2014)

F6maniac said:


> Email with spreadsheet sent and Paypal payment made.


 
Got it Curt! Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm already calculating the refunds to everyone!
I will be refunding the money to people that have paid for the Jr. Emps bushings and tubes.

We have hit the 50pc price break on the Imperials in the Rollerball format so the price went from $45.00 to *$41.00.*
** 
*I will start issuing refunds either tonight or tomorrow morning!*

*Thanks to all that have participated!*


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 16, 2014)

*Thank you to all who participated!*
** 
*All refunds have been issued!  I think I have everything correct but if you see something I missed please don't hesitate to contact me.*

*The final count is as follows:*

*Imperial RB = 56pcs*
*Imperial FP = 38pcs*

*Thanks!*


----------



## SteveG (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Dale. A BIG BUNCH of work to do this buy, especially with the success with RB Imp (50+) and shortfall in the FP Emp...requiring a refund adjustment to every participant.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 16, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Thanks Dale. A BIG BUNCH of work to do this buy, especially with the success with RB Imp (50+) and shortfall in the FP Emp...requiring a refund adjustment to every participant.



Your welcome Steve!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 17, 2014)

Order has been placed!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Oct 9, 2014)

Daleandjen08 said:


> Order has been placed!



Do you have any news on this order? Thanks again for hosting the GB.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 15, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> Daleandjen08 said:
> 
> 
> > Order has been placed!
> ...


 
Hello Clark
Sorry it took me so long to respond!  No news on our order yet.  I emailed Dayacom a day or two ago and didn't get a response.  As soon as I hear something from them I will post on this thread so everyone will know whats up.

Thanks!


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 21, 2014)

Still haven't heard anything yet from Dayacom yet. If I don't hear from them by the end of the week I'll get an email sent out to them to see where their at with the order.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok just letting you all know I just got shipping confirmation that our order will be shipped! I'll let you know when I get orders in the mail.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello to ALL!
I have just dropped off all orders for the Imperial buy to the PO! So all orders are in the mail!
Just a few things to keep in mind:

1) Please open your boxes carefully! In many cases I had to combine kits in other boxes to keep the flat rate box price for shipping. Some boxes may have more than 1 kit in them! I marked the boxes if they have more than one kit!

2) Please Double check your order to make sure you got what you ordered. I think I got everything correct but please just double check!

Thank you to everyone that participated in this buy! These are wonderful looking pens!

Thanks!


----------

